# Is cost of internet resonable in India?



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

Let me start with a quote from Mahatma Gandhi which triggered this question of mine



> “Earth provides enough to satisfy every man's need, but not every man's greed”



I had this question from a long time, and there are many members who are not satisfied with either their speed or their bandwidth allotted or the price they are willing to pay to the ISP for accessing internet. 

How much speed or bandwidth is required for a consumer? 

One of the important point to consider is that internet has become a integral part of everyday life and to get proper service you should consider a good ISP/Plan to suite your requirement. 

I see people dreaming 2Mbps Unlimited data without FUP for cheap rates!!!! why unlimited? you want to download the whole internet? 

Main and true reason would be to download tons of Movies and music and other content. Any one disagrees? 

I used to be on a BSNL data plan (500?) which gave me 2GB data with night unlimited. this was good as I could schedule all my heavy downloads at night, but due to connectivity and other quality issues I moved to Airtel. 

My current plan is gives me 4Mbps up to 75GB and post that limit its suppose to switch to 256Kbps. surprisingly I have never reached 75GB limit!! atleast one person in my family will be using the connection at any given moment of the day. Dad - youtube and other music related sites, bro - official work, youtube and other sites including downloading, me - youtube/videos , browsing(heavy), online gaming. 

on a average only my PC uses between 1 to 2 GB on a single day,more on weekends. Laptop is used by others as well as there is another youtube streaming device which is used to watch movies on youtube. 

when it comes to torrents I download about 2-3 GB of data per week.In total my data consumption will still be below 75GB.  I pay about Rs. 1700 per month for the above service which I think is very reasonable. 

So till TRAI redefines the definition of "Broadband" in India, the following should be considered

One needs to know the limit on how much bandwidth is required for a person low, medium, large, heavy. and based on the bandwidth and application requirement he should be able to chose a speed and a budget. 

I really don't understand people wanting 2Mbps True unlimited for Rs. 500, this wont happen till TRAI raises the minimum speed limit for a service to be called as Broadband. if you require larger bandwidth then you need to pay more.. 

On other note, there are people with true bandwidth/speed requirements like youtubers, content producers and upcoming/independent film makers and artists,who may not be able to afford a faster internet connection but still require a larger bandwidth. For them internet is the only available channel to showcase their talent. 

on a ending note.. let me quote again


> Earth provides enough to satisfy every man's need, but not every man's greed”



lets have a healthy discussion.

PS:do recommend if title change is required.

Here is a list of how much data can be downloaded on different connections. 
*i.imgur.com/4jZMiVU.png
Source


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 1, 2012)

I have 1Mbps Spectranet connection w/o any bandwidth limit*.Monthly rental is 800 Inr/month +100rs maintainance.
Last month usage was around 210Gb. Prior to that I had a 512kbps plan and used 94Gb.
THis month it has been around 83Gb for 17 days.

I don't find it over-priced compared to others ,because it doesn't have any FUP.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 1, 2012)

One word answer to your title - No.
I have 512kbps and I still download 800GB+ in a month. Need cheaper net


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 1, 2012)

what i want is faster internet at the same rates, it might not be unlimited but it should not have stupid limits like 20 GB and slow speeds like 512 kbps. if for 750 i get 2mbps with like a 50 gb FUP , after that  512 kbps. i would be ok.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 1, 2012)

downloads. why do you even need physical files (what are the large legal files??) on your disk. games are the one and only excuse, and once downloaded, even they dont need that much bandwidth. upload bandwidth should be more than download bandwidth, because ideally you will be backing up more stuff than retrieving. 
512 is much more than enough for most kinds of legal content.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 1, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> One word answer to your title - No.
> I have 512kbps and I still download 800GB+ in a month. Need cheaper net



Are you sure you mean 800GB+ with 512kbps/month ?

512/8=64KBps.

Now if it runs 24Hrs/dy. IT should be 64*3600*24/1000=5529MB approximtely.
At 5529MB/day you will be able to download only 30*5529/1000=165888MB , which is approximately 165.8GB per month.

My Laptops runs almost 24*7 alongwith my Desktop, but still Can't exceed more than 200GB+ per month on a 1.2Mbps Connection using Utorrent and IDM.



Anorion said:


> downloads. why do you even need physical files (what are the large legal files??) on your disk. games are the one and only excuse, and once downloaded, even they dont need that much bandwidth. upload bandwidth should be more than download bandwidth, because ideally you will be backing up more stuff than retrieving.
> 512 is much more than enough for most kinds of legal content.



Downloading youtube videos is considered illegal , right, ?

I think we should only pay for what we use, not a penny more. Consider it like the way we use electricity.Just Pay for the number of units you have used.

Although this idea will perish the dreams of a heavy downloaders , but at the same time will reduce piracy(a little bit).


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 1, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Are you sure you mean 800GB+ with 512kbps/month ?
> 
> 512/8=64KBps.
> 
> ...



Thanks for pointing out my mistake bro.
Read one extra zero apparently. 

Here:
*i.imgur.com/Pkqvm.png
It's 80GB+
Half of the time I pause torrents coz im on the net or else as you said I can hit 160GB max.

Anyway we have really slow speeds. I'm fed up of this


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

Anorion said:


> downloads. why do you even need physical files (what are the large legal files??) on your disk. games are the one and only excuse, and once downloaded, even they dont need that much bandwidth. upload bandwidth should be more than download bandwidth, because ideally you will be backing up more stuff than retrieving.
> 512 is much more than enough for most kinds of legal content.



Actually till yesterday night I was having full access to iTunes US store. I could rent/buy any movies/music from that store. I had been using the US Store for many years(but not actively). Yesterday I changed the country/billing details to India and boom.. I can no longer download from iTunes US store .. also there are no movies/music on Indian Store. looking for alternate providers in India. need to give bigflix a try.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2012)

Home user broadband is not good in India (1:8 or 1:10 ratio they provide)
but Dedicated Broadband is good (which we see only in corporate companies)


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 1, 2012)

Broadband ISPs like ACT and BEAM are what we need. If they are made available in all of India I think it will be sufficient for a year or 2.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Aug 1, 2012)

To answer your original query : internet is not cheap in india. 


There are many factors involved here .. people think that only the companies are looting them but there are much more factors at play.


1. Geographical boundaries of india
2. Development index
3. Cost of laying cables in metros
4. Less number of Offstation ports for data
5. Very badly managed routing for data systems 
6. Very bad inter-ISP connectivity.
7. corruption 

so when you add that up and think as a consumer that i should get what i pay for. i am sorry its just not possible. You can keep blaming the ISP's for pathetic service and low speeds and high costs. But to keep their company profitable they have to make such decisions.

yessterday only i was discussing about internet abroad. so apparently you can get a 60mbps line for 120US dollars a month. unlimited download. No caps. 

And india for the same amount you will get at best a 4mbps from MTNL unlimited.

and apparently 2 x 20mbps lines from Beam tele with FUP


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 1, 2012)

Anorion said:


> downloads. why do you even need physical files (what are the large legal files??) on your disk. games are the one and only excuse, and once downloaded, even they dont need that much bandwidth. upload bandwidth should be more than download bandwidth, because ideally you will be backing up more stuff than retrieving.
> 512 is much more than enough for most kinds of legal content.




No at current trends at least 1Mbps is needed.. Even if you say legally then if you use youtube(720p) and also any cloud storage .. then you need good speeds


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2012)

Anorion said:


> downloads. why do you even need physical files (what are the large legal files??) on your disk. games are the one and only excuse, and once downloaded, even they dont need that much bandwidth. upload bandwidth should be more than download bandwidth, because ideally you will be backing up more stuff than retrieving.
> 512 is much more than enough for most kinds of legal content.


Linux distros/packages, Steam updates, YouTube etc.

512 kbps being more than enough for legal content is a joke? Even while downloading 20 MB attachments a lot of time is wasted.

We need 2 mbps UL without FUP in less than Rs. 1000 now.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 1, 2012)

People in US usually have speeds above 100mbps on a connection for 200 - 300$ p.m.

In india


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2012)

in terms of speed...I'll say the more u get the better & the less u have to wait for download to end.

I just saw Beam providing 20mbps speed (wow)


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 1, 2012)

Internet prices are too high.. We need high speeds (atleast 10mbps with ridiculous FUP like 500GB) at 2-3k. Current best value for money is BSNL EVDO which gives 3.1mbps at rs750 with no FUP.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 1, 2012)

I remember the day when I switched to a 512kbps connection from 2mbps. It was like the earth came to a stop 

1mbps should be _bare_ min, 2mbps preferably.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

Question: At what cost would one consider internet to be cheap?


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Question: At what cost would one consider internet to be cheap?


if it's faster than Pakistan at the same price, then it's cheap.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 1, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> People in US usually have speeds above 100mbps on a connection for 200 - 300$ p.m.
> 
> In india



I guess even Indian ISP can provide that, obviously if they have infrastructure, 15K for 100Mbps  speed with 50GB FUP  lol

cheap broadband will be 1Mbps for 750 with no FUP or no less then 100-150 GB.. 

I will happily buy it..



ico said:


> if it's faster than Pakistan at the same price, then it's cheap.



why Pakistan? anyway Pakistan rupee value is lower then Indian rupee.


----------



## Anish (Aug 1, 2012)

ico said:


> We need 2 mbps UL without FUP in less than Rs. 1000 now.




TN government gives many things free of cost. Why dont they give Internet


----------



## Anorion (Aug 1, 2012)

was talking about home use not work use, YouTube HD is legit tho
use 1mbps line, feels excessive, do a bit of all these things, use a lot of cloud apps, stream content only without ever downloading anything. 
it's good if the normal legal use demands 1mbs  
broadband is getting cheaper, getting 1mbs now at the same price of 512


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2012)

anyone remembers the year of Fraudband? 2007 it was?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 1, 2012)

From this month I changed my Plan from 256k to 2 Mbps with 30GB FUP


----------



## akkib89 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey, this seems a great thread. I came to know of a lot of better broadband alternatives.

My college had 1 Gbps speeds.We had to install new routers because most are of 100Mbps variety. Now in home I am frustated.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 1, 2012)

ico said:


> anyone remembers the year of Fraudband? 2007 it was?



What was that ?


----------



## mrintech (Aug 1, 2012)

2Mbps; 75 GB FUP; Failtel

Price: around 1800/- pm   

*Someone send this thread to some old person in TRAI*


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2012)

I heard from friends that mBlaze mobile has cheap broadband plans


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 1, 2012)

awesome thread very intresting and knowlegable.This was a much needed thread.
I say see the bsnl and airtel broadband plan list.I dont know why with 256kbps there is still a broadband plan.Even after 3g launch and 70 percent penetration min broadband speed hasnt change.If india needs progress govt should make min speed for wired broadband to 2 mbps.


----------



## mitraark (Aug 1, 2012)

Anorion said:


> was talking about home use not work use, YouTube HD is legit tho
> use 1mbps line, feels excessive, do a bit of all these things, use a lot of cloud apps, stream content only without ever downloading anything.
> it's good if the normal legal use demands 1mbs
> broadband is getting cheaper, getting 1mbs now at the same price of 512



A 2 Min Youtube trailer consumes about 100 MB of data  , 1 mbps without FUP should be provided as the basic plan for BB at a decent rate [ Rs 750 for 512 kbps is too high ]


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 1, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Question: At what cost would one consider internet to be cheap?



Something like Google Fiber?


----------



## eggman (Aug 1, 2012)

I have 10mbps ; 75 gb FUP(only download) ; 2mbps after that .for 1400 pm/-

I can't understand the problem 

Haha..but yeah I was with Airtel before that and it was Hell.

We do need Higher speed with more FUP.

We don't have netflix and other service and they will not come unless we have such service. 

If my Local ISP can manage such an awesome speed; then major corporate like Airtel can surely do. But they won't . Greed.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 1, 2012)

I am more bothered about the speed of Wireless broadband/3g in India.It has been a long time for me ,sticking to the wired/ethernet cables.

However , I find it hard to afford a 3g plan with good bandwidth, currently.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 1, 2012)

No 
i am paying 625rs permonth for 256 kbps BSNL broadband.


----------



## sarthak (Aug 1, 2012)

akkib89 said:


> Hey, this seems a great thread. I came to know of a lot of better broadband alternatives.
> 
> My college had 1 Gbps speeds.We had to install new routers because most are of 100Mbps variety. Now in home I am frustated.



 Which college are you in ?




eggman said:


> I have 10mbps ; 75 gb FUP(only download) ; 2mbps after that .for 1400 pm/-
> 
> I can't understand the problem
> 
> ...



I guess local ISPs have lesser costs than big ISPs like Airtel, but still they might be sacrificing some profit. Internet in India is in a pathetic state. I have 512 Kbps in hostel, and that too doesn't work properly, especially at night.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 1, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Which college are you in ?



He must be talking about the Etherent/Modem speed , not his internet speed.
1Gbps internet is not availble in India currently for commercial purpose.


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2012)

Anorion said:


> d
> 512 is much more than enough for most kinds of legal content.



Sites open faster with 2mbps when restoring lots of tabs.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 1, 2012)

^^ lol!


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> ^^ lol!



come again.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 1, 2012)

Check this: Tata Indicom Broadband 2.0 
TATA Provide 100Mbps plans for 3.5k  
WOW!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 1, 2012)

^haha use opera it loads most things one at a time, its bad with concurrently open tabs
A lot of things take time with computers, usage is factored after taking such time sinks into consideration
Honestly think that those 1.x seconds you hve to wait for a google search is far more irritating than the 20 minute wait time for an attachment download. The internet is getting faster even tho bandwidth is increasing. 
You would expect cloud based applications to take up a lot of bandwidth, but they dont, they are the most economical and streamlined of web apps. Basically cloud is making stuff lighter instead of more sophesticated. Im _totally_ failing to see the demand or utility of excessive bandwidth (above like more than 512). unless you woiking on heavy industrial use, even the most demanding video can be transfered... in uh.. real time, without any critical loss. 
Usage patterns not changing, ppl still think anyone on the web is interested in photos larger than 1024 width. things will just get easier when ppl trust flickr or picasa more than their own hdds for all the photos they took in auto mode on their dslrs.
At the same time think of the benefits of datacasting as against data airing, this means content is sent instead of streamed. Casts > streams. 

Tl;dr net is getting faster, we don nid to upgrade


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2012)

Anorion said:


> Tl;dr net is getting faster, we don nid to upgrade



512 is not enough

Tl;dr we need faster internet.

Still waiting for Fallout NV download to finish. 500MB remaining.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 2, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> check this: tata indicom broadband 2.0
> tata provide 100mbps plans for 3.5k
> Wow!



old news!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

LOL this post turned out to be a essay  , students looking for Seminar topics can copy past this post  .. 

ok lets modify the "P" word for a better debate. lets call it "Multimedia Content Freely Accessible Over Internet" ( MCFAI )- here we will consider all different mediums only as data, be it streaming, game updates, downloads, distros, torrents etc. as streaming is also a method of downloading content to your device, either watch it or store it locally .. its still the same data. 

now consider the amount of bandwidth you require. like 2.5GB, 25GB or 250GB 

next comes speed, do you want to spend all of your bandwidth in 30 minutes or 30 days??? 

now lets mix and match.. 

a 10Mbps connection with a bandwidth of 2.5 GB will be a epic fail. 

on the other hand a 256kbps connection (legally called as Braodband in India at the time of writing) with bandwidth of 250 GB will also be fail cause for that much data to download you might be waiting for the whole month. 

from the above analogy.. bandwidth is the most important point.. speed is just how fast you want to consume your allotted bandwidth. so my point would be one should be paying for the bandwidth and not for speed. 

But this analogy will not work for major part of India and other parts of the world as its a human mentality that they will try to take maximum from MCFAI. Once the user consumes all his/her allotted bandwidth, he/she will not be willing to pay more. companies can't say no to this and hence create Unlimited data plans and keep FUP limit. people end up cursing the ISP.... I do agree that some companies FUP standards are pathetic. 


Note: I do know about affordable high speed internet .. I will come to that later. but for now.. 

There are two categories of users. 

1. Who cannot afford Bandwidth - Students, unemployed youth, retired senior citizens living on pensions, underpaid employees etc.( please let me know if others come into this)
2. Who can afford Bandwidth - Rest of the public IMO. 

I don't feel 2K is too high for internet service. Internet has become a integral part of everyday life. 

Internet has changed a lot over last couple of years.Hardware has changed a lot, people can watch HD content directly on their television over the internet. 
though Indian ISP's are capable of giving very high speed internet, there are not updating their plans to meet the demand. They are technically just following the guidelines set by TRAI of providing "Broadband" service. 

Ill repeat what I said in the first post. 
"Unless TRAI drastically changes the definition of Broadband in India larger ISP's will still take advantage of outdated rules" 

now lets come to FTTH. im quite surprised with the offers of ACT and Beam. they are providing high speed medium bandwidth at reasonable rates. IMO this is primarily to attract customers but still its quite impressive.


finally I would agree with ico .. 2Mbps should be the next minimum speed to be defined as Broadband, if this happens then there will be no FUP limit for any basic plan. prices should be adjusted accordingly.. Rs. 450-750 bracket. anything less than 2Mbps would not be considered as Broadband.

I hope I didn't bore you guys, but I couldn't resist looking at all the requests for Unlimited plans 

BTW I hope that some Subject Matter Expert looks into this thread and hopefully give a high end overview of how things work behind the doors.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 2, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Check this: Tata Indicom Broadband 2.0
> TATA Provide 100Mbps plans for 3.5k
> WOW!



Free Usage Limit * : 10 GB


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2012)

Fallout NV finished.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> People in US usually have speeds above 100mbps on a connection for 200 - 300$ p.m.
> 
> In india


how much are you willing to pay for 100 mbps?



Rockstar11 said:


> Free Usage Limit * : 10 GB



50GB for the plan mentioned by saswat23.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 2, 2012)

hmm
steam has an unbearable wait time at both 2mbps and 512kbps, you still have to keep it on and wait for it to get done and it kills brain cells to watch the progress bar inch forward a lil bit across an entire week 
how about we put it another way. the amount of time google takes to return a search result is not at all dependent on your connection speeds. most legal internet radio and video is available for bufferless streaming at whatever bitrates are possible on your device. 
when it really matters, your connection speed is inconsequential in the web 2.0 environment. maybe we are at a point when packet loss and distance affect usage more than speed.


----------



## asingh (Aug 2, 2012)

Till you have FuP. Never.


----------



## akkib89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I relish the times when bsnl had just launched 3g. That time my neighbour had a nokia navigator phone and he used to download appx 200-300 gb appx every month. IDM gave a constants speed of 1-1.5Mbps, that too during daytime. And the plan was just for Rs274 I think! When I bought a huwaei modem, Bsnl was still giving the same benefits but I could enjoy it only for a few months because soon tariffs were changed and unlimited was no longer UNLIMITED. That was in 2010 I think.

My edge phone now has reliance net pack of rs 178 and 20 gb usage per month. 3g rates are too high.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 2, 2012)

Most of plans and speeds are not reasonable. Websites are getting content rich every minute. A 256 kbps connection just loads and loads and loads. Sites like Gizmodo, etc take an epic ammount of time. 2 mbps should have been de facto by now. But Government plans that only by 2020.



> I have 10mbps ; 75 gb FUP(only
> download) ; 2mbps after that .for
> 1400 pm/-


 somewhat reasonable


----------



## amjath (Aug 2, 2012)

I use BSNL UL750+, 1Mbps 6gb fup then 512Kbps [u know that]. Started Downloading transformers trilogy complete bluray 109GB , downloading @ ~120KB/s, it ll take 1 week 6 days to complete, imagine when my fup gets over


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 2, 2012)

yeah i remember that !! lol Gone are those plans,gone are the Days!why always past seems to be better than present?
bsnl just launched 3g they didnt know anything abt capping speeds...274 was a 2g plan but bsnl has acess to 3g network in 2g.Btw i also have some free net experiences with airtel using vpns.But everything doesnt last foreva...


----------



## garyhall10 (Aug 2, 2012)

No, The internet rate is bit higher in India.


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 2, 2012)

i get 3.1 mbps with photon+ with fup of 3 gb only at 900rs!! 
suffering!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> i get 3.1 mbps with photon+ with fup of 3 gb only at 900rs!!
> suffering!!!



Tata Photon is costly


----------



## amjath (Aug 2, 2012)

What the... I already used 7GB in a day [1st Aug] my FUP 6GB reached


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

I think the following would get the attention of TRAI. 



Spoiler



Aamir Khan should discuss this problem in next season of Satyamev Jayate, Digit members can represent the victims


----------



## Renny (Aug 2, 2012)

eggman said:


> I have 10mbps ; 75 gb FUP(only download) ; 2mbps after that .for 1400 pm/-
> 
> I can't understand the problem
> 
> ...



Act TV Bangalore?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I think the following would get the attention of TRAI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed


----------



## funskar (Aug 3, 2012)

The fup provided by isps in india r crappy..
1k for 8-10gb fup upto 2mbps then 256kbps-512kbps..

512kbps is too low to b described as broadband nowadays...

Check the speed after fup on cdma data plans..
3.1mbps upto 8gb afterwards 113kbps for 949/tax xtra p/m.
1gb upto 3.1mbps for 449inr..

And lame fup data by airtel/sify/bsnl/mtnl..
Pakistan ,afghanistan still provide better speed than us..
These old budhas mantri doesn;t know abt 256kbps or 2mbps..
They only know 2-20crore..

As sibbal said 2mbps will b minmum broadband speed in 2015..[pak-afgn will have 20mbps as the min speed that time).

WHen will we see a guy under 35 or a digitian in Telecom department?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2012)

I used to have Airtel 1mbps @ 999/- (75GB). Best plan in current situation IMO.

PS: This plan is not available openly though.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

BTW do you guys recall there was a limit/rule set by ISP on taking a home/business  plan??? IIRC home plan were not suppose to be shared with multiple computers


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 3, 2012)

@2-20mbps downlink speed Rs.10-15/- per 1GB downloaded data seems to be fair.
Its the amount of data which costs ISPs, not the speed. 
That's why I can't understand why all the ISPs are not providing good speed in domestic connections when they have some very good business connection plans.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

^^ Perfect..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 3, 2012)

RCuber said:


> IIRC home plan were not suppose to be shared with multiple computers



Well, you can, with the help of router & repeater(s).
About availing business plan, AFAIK, for Airtel, you need to have proofs of your business (don't know the details) and their min plan starts from 8K/month @10mbps. I won't post the amount of data available in any business plans as I'm not supposed to post the exact details of those plans over the internet.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Well, you can, with the help of router & repeater(s).



thats not what I am saying... ISP's used to say the home plan was for only a single computer  ..


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2012)

While others countries are going on in Mbps, we still use internet in Kbps. It will be reasonable only when we get better internet for current paying price.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> @2-20mbps downlink speed Rs.10-15/- per 1GB downloaded data seems to be fair.
> Its the amount of data which costs ISPs, not the speed.
> That's why I can't understand why all the ISPs are not providing good speed in domestic connections when they have some very good business connection plans.



bingo


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 3, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> @2-20mbps downlink speed Rs.10-15/- per 1GB downloaded data seems to be fair.
> Its the amount of data which costs ISPs, not the speed.
> That's why I can't understand why all the ISPs are not providing good speed in domestic connections when they have some very good business connection plans.



What? I can't pay 3000-4500 bucks every month on Internet! Rs 10 per GB is too much. Currently I pay Rs2 per GB already..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> What? I can't pay 3000-4500 bucks every month on Internet! Rs 10 per GB is too much. Currently I pay Rs2 per GB already..



So, you need 1500-2250 GB per month. 


BTW Which ISP/plan ?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 3, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> What? I can't pay 3000-4500 bucks every month on Internet! Rs 10 per GB is too much. Currently I pay Rs2 per GB already..



? I pay 2 per 1 mb


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> So, you need 1500-2250 GB per month.
> 
> 
> BTW Which ISP/plan ?



Interesting calculation you got there. My usage = (3k~4.5k)/10 = 300GB - 450GB each month. 

Currently I am on BSNL EVDO Rs 750 Unlimited plan. I hardly download these days due to low hard drive space. But soon will take Alliance Broadband Rs 750 plan with day/night 560kbps/3mbps, and peering speed of 18-19mbps.




pkkumarcool said:


> ? I pay 2 per 1 mb



lulz


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 4, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> What? I can't pay 3000-4500 bucks every month on Internet! Rs 10 per GB is too much. Currently I pay Rs2 per GB already..



Don't mind anything please. But this kind of mindset or practice of users hurting ISPs a bit. The word "unlimited" have no meaning. Rs.2/- per 1GB?? Well, that can be considered as abuse unless your downloaded data comes from local peers (which is why Alience is famous)

Look at all those countries where Internet connection speed is good. None of them have got any 'Unlimited' plans, anywhere. Actually it can't be there. 

Its like be satisfied with slow speed unlimited connection (which is very good for downloading movies etc etc) or have a reasonably limited high speed (I'm talking about minimum 5mbps here) which is very useful for everything. Those who use Skype for video calling, knows the usefulness of this type of plan. 

Again, Its the amount of data which costs ISPs, not the speed. So they have designed so called unlimited plans in such a way that they can make profit.

Another reason behind low internet speed in India: India have very less amount of international bandwidth and even among that bandwidth, >80% is preserved for Govt. purposes, which are virtually wasted. For more info? Google.


----------



## souvikroy1111 (Aug 4, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Internet prices are too high.. We need high speeds (atleast 10mbps with ridiculous FUP like 500GB) at 2-3k. Current best value for money is BSNL EVDO which gives 3.1mbps at rs750 with no FUP.


dude it sucks like anything
Morning till 9am i get 50-70kb/s download in idm and the whole day upto 9pm i get max 20-30, and then it starts increasing a bit
i will change to photon+ even if there is a limit as it gives mind boggling speeds
I live in the main area of the city so connectivity is not a problem


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 5, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Don't mind anything please. But this kind of mindset or practice of users hurting ISPs a bit. The word "unlimited" have no meaning. Rs.2/- per 1GB?? Well, that can be considered as abuse unless your downloaded data comes from local peers (which is why Alience is famous)
> 
> Look at all those countries where Internet connection speed is good. None of them have got any 'Unlimited' plans, anywhere. Actually it can't be there.
> 
> ...



Yes, its true I reach 350GB through peering. When I used to use BSNL EVDO I used to cross 100GB mark, but with Alliance 100GB is a joke.




souvikroy1111 said:


> dude it sucks like anything
> Morning till 9am i get 50-70kb/s download in idm and the whole day upto 9pm i get max 20-30, and then it starts increasing a bit
> i will change to photon+ even if there is a limit as it gives mind boggling speeds
> I live in the main area of the city so connectivity is not a problem



Do you have the 2.4mbps one or the 3.1mbps one? I won't be shocked if you aren't using any trick to speed it up. I have used EVDO for almost 2 years. At first I used to get 20-50kB/s, but I googled day and night searching for tricks to boost the speed. I tried many tricks like using usb extender, placing it beside window, making copper antennae, placing cd near it, covering it with alluminium foil, placing it in metal bowl, using 1 rupee coin etc. Using these combinations finally I reached 100-150kB/s constant, and sometimes during night 220kB/s speeds  You need to research a lot about tricks, only through patience can you achieve high speed.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 5, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Interesting calculation you got there. My usage = (3k~4.5k)/10 = 300GB - 450GB each month.



I calculated @ Rs 2/GB.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 5, 2012)

^lolz. Btw what's with the uber sexy blue username?


----------



## maxtor (Aug 6, 2012)

Internet speed will never be enough. Prices in India for not just internet but for everything is on the rise. So no cost is not reasonable. But point is it is only going to go up. No price comes down and never of something that is used in technology.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2012)

maxtor said:


> Internet speed will never be enough. Prices in India for not just internet but for everything is on the rise. So no cost is not reasonable. But point is it is only going to go up. No price comes down and never of something that is used in technology.



but I feel that Internet cost would the the only thing which might come down , but it would take some time. 

or it would stay the same except the amount of data available would go up.. 

just like every year (or couple of years) the computer technology makes progress but the component cost of the new hardware would remain the same. many years ago we used to get a mid range PC for 35-40K even today we get the same.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 6, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> From this month I changed my Plan from 256k to 2 Mbps with 30GB FUP



me2 i had a 256 kbps which is a pain in butt now i have bsnl 900 ULD 8gb@ 4mbps after 512 kbps i want a good plan 
who is saying here bsnl giving 3.1 mbps for 750???


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 6, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> me2 i had a 256 kbps which is a pain in butt now i have bsnl 900 ULD 8gb@ 4mbps after 512 kbps i want a good plan
> who is saying here bsnl giving 3.1 mbps for 750???



It is called BSNL EVDO :/


----------



## thyultimate (Aug 10, 2012)

I got a uTele plan in Pune @1100 bucks a month. It gives me 12mbps for the first 20GB, then 1mbps Unlimited. Granted for some reason utube buffer sucks, but I still get 950kbps / 109kbps download speed in uTorrent depending on which _plan _is in effect.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 10, 2012)

it's not an infrastructure problem at all. 
we have an incredible amount of hi-tech connectivity in our homes. Those copper cables that give you your landlines can carry the tv line, internet, and dedicated video conferencing, almost any high bandwidth utility you can dream of, at current requirements, no problem.

maybe someone can figure out why it is expensive.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2012)

Anorion said:


> maybe someone can figure out why it is expensive.



I dont think some one can reveal that as it would effect business or due to NDA..


----------



## roady (Aug 11, 2012)

My earlier airtel plan was

Rs 649 /- with 512 kbps and 10gb quota

...until they changed it to:

Rs 749 /- with 2 mbps and 8 gb quota.

Seriously? Airtel is such a greedy jerk in terms of ISP. Many of my friends have shifted to local ISPs which offer tremendous amount of transfers at almost the same price. 
Anyone in Delhi using any local ISP? Idk.. maybe tikona or something? Is it worth it?
I'm sticking with airtel only cause of the service provided. If tikona or any other local ISP keeps up to their "claims", then I'm ready to shift today itself.

Besides, it amuses me every time I see airtel advertising smartbytes. It's a good marketing strat but ugh, I hate it.


*edit: Also, I am not clear on this aspect - the ISP is charged on the basis of bandwidth consumed or the speed given?*


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

roady said:


> My earlier airtel plan was
> 
> Rs 649 /- with 512 kbps and 10gb quota
> 
> ...



airtel are really thiefs  even bsnl is far better then those...yeah go for tikona or any other local isp they worth each and every buck!! ur lucky u live in delhi there is no isp here like those only some big companies bsnl is best among them i m using a 900 uld plan which gives me 4 mbps @ 8 gb and then 512kbps  its good and 400 free calls!! you should definetely go for tikona or sify etc. they have really very nice plans for under 1000 INR and I guess service is good too though!


----------



## roady (Aug 14, 2012)

Lmao. And now, from Rs 749, it has been changed to Rs 800 per month. Piece of crap airtel.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

Hell no.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 14, 2012)

roady said:


> Lmao. And now, from Rs 749, it has been changed to Rs 800 per month. Piece of crap airtel.



yeah


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

Global AVG. is 10 mbps  So we should atleast get 4-6 mbps w/o throttling! for 1k


----------



## rider (Aug 15, 2012)

Airtel BB is the biggest looter in India, dunno why people still using? We get worse than 2005 of US in terms of internet services.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 15, 2012)

Tikona has some plan costing around 1500 rs for 4mbps


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

act broadband offers 8 mbps fit 1 k ...MSN is using it
....not sure about fup..near 15-20 GB...


----------



## rider (Aug 15, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Tikona has some plan costing around 1500 rs for 4mbps



ADULM4096 Plan* 4Mbps unlimied *
1500 Excluding Service Tax
750 Installation Charges Excluding Service Tax
500 effective Installation Charges Post Rebate Excluding Service Tax
Tota Subscription Amountl: 2600/month including taxes and services


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2012)

Tikona has many bad reviews on almost all major forums.


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Global AVG. is 10 mbps  So we should atleast get 4-6 mbps w/o throttling! for 1k


Forget 10, I'll be happy to get 1MBps True unlimited for 1k(BSNL).


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 15, 2012)

^Why BSNL? Any LCO can provide you 1mbps for rs 999. Also Reliance has 12mbps/1mbps 25GB/Infinite pack for rs 999.



rider said:


> ADULM4096 Plan* 4Mbps unlimied *
> 1500 Excluding Service Tax
> 750 Installation Charges Excluding Service Tax
> 500 effective Installation Charges Post Rebate Excluding Service Tax
> Tota Subscription Amountl: 2600/month including taxes and services



4mbps unlimited for 1.5k sounds decent enough if there is pipe for peered circuits.



whitestar_999 said:


> Tikona has many bad reviews on almost all major forums.



Agreed.


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> ^Why BSNL? *Any LCO can provide you 1mbps for rs 999. Also Reliance has 12mbps/1mbps 25GB/Infinite pack for rs 999.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alliance shoves streamrider sever snooping on us, so never going there. And reliance blocks all software sharing  and video sharing sites as soon as one of their cr@p movies come out(Singham), so both won't do.


----------



## roady (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll mention my question again assuming it was left in the dust -

Are ISPs charged on the basis of bandwidth usage or are they charged on the basis of the speed allotted as well?


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

roady said:


> I'll mention my question again assuming it was left in the dust -
> 
> Are ISPs charged on the basis of bandwidth usage or are they charged on the basis of the speed allotted as well?


Bandwidth and speed, both. With emphasis on speed.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 15, 2012)

roady said:


> I'll mention my question again assuming it was left in the dust -
> 
> Are ISPs charged on the basis of bandwidth usage or are they charged on the basis of the speed allotted as well?



Bandwidth only, speed means nothing to them. It is only a tool to regulate bandwidth flow.


----------



## ratul (Aug 16, 2012)

My plan is @Rs.600 for a 800kbps connection, unlimited from a local ISP (ANI Network)..
Earlier he was using Airtel line, which he now changed to Sify..
Last month, i thought my usage was 100gb+, but when i checked from ISP login page, it was almost 180gb..
Also, he uses local peering for torrents for which i get around 4mbps, on IDM i get 100kBps speed...

Youtube still buffers even for most 360p's, so i think we *atleast* need 2mbps @ rs.800 unlimited, that should be decent enough price..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 17, 2012)

tkin said:


> Forget 10, I'll be happy to get 1MBps True *unlimited *for 1k(BSNL).



The bolder word 'Unlimited' is the cause of the problem related to internet speed in India.  

@All_who_is_concerned: Why don't you guys be satisfied with limited data connection? like 100GB for 1200/- or something like that.


----------



## asingh (Aug 17, 2012)

As long as I get 1 mbps/no bandwidth shaping/no FUP/and decent up time, I am happy. Sadly our ISPs cannot even do this.


----------



## drajeshkumar201 (Jan 21, 2014)

come to hyderabad, broadband connection cost is very low, Beam Fiber is the leading ISP providers across Hyderabad city. Beam fiber offering unlimited internet plans at affordable price.


----------



## amjath (Jan 21, 2014)

drajeshkumar201 said:


> come to hyderabad, broadband connection cost is very low, Beam Fiber is the leading ISP providers across Hyderabad city. Beam fiber offering unlimited internet plans at affordable price.



seriously bro u didnt find any thread to reply rather than bumping ~1 and half year old thread


----------



## RCuber (Jan 21, 2014)

^^ thread is still relevant!!


----------



## amjath (Jan 21, 2014)

RCuber said:


> ^^ thread is still relevant!!



u got a point but but...


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 21, 2014)

No, I want 100mbps connection for Rs 1k with 500GB FUP limit.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 21, 2014)

Airtel 2g :10p/10kb
Airtel 3g (unavailable at my place): 3p/10kb 

Data pack charges 251 Rs for 1 GB 3g data 

Tata photon plus: 2 Mbps max speed till 6 GB data, unlimited data @ 156 kbps post 6 GB . Charges rs 950 plus taxes.

They need to either make the plan true unlimited without FUP or increase the limit to atleast 30 GB.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 21, 2014)

Same here too high price for what they offers.


----------



## amjath (Jan 22, 2014)

Luffy said:


> They need to either make the plan true unlimited without FUP or increase the limit to atleast 30 GB.



You will never see true unlimited in wireless internet. The profit may not be feasible for providers


----------



## rish1 (Jan 22, 2014)

600 rs - 2 mbps till 30gb .. 512 afterwords
700 rs - 2 mbps till 50 gb  512 afterwords


ping - 30ms to Indian servers
70ms to Singapore/Asia
170-180ms to USA

fair to user and company both..


----------



## deb-poplin (Jan 22, 2014)

sharang.d said:


> One word answer to your title - No.
> I have 512kbps and I still download 800GB+ in a month. Need cheaper net



I don't get it. How. In an average month let's say there are 30 days. i.e 30*24*60*60=2592000 secs. Now if u r actually using a broadband connection of 512kbps, your effective download is limited to 65-70 kbps (1/8th of the bandwidth). Even if you keep your machine switched on for the whole month you'll still be able to download only 2592000*70=181440000 kb=181.44 GB. 

So it appears that you Sir have just lied..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2014)

rish said:


> 600 rs - 2 mbps till 30gb .. 512 afterwords
> 700 rs - 2 mbps till 50 gb  512 afterwords
> 
> 
> ...



Who's your ISP? I'll be happy to get the Rs 700 plan or a higher one. I usually download 20-30 GB per day on an average (college's network).


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2014)

It cost me Rs. 249 for 1 GB  
This is why I don't play WOW.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2014)

deb-poplin said:


> I don't get it. How. In an average month let's say there are 30 days. i.e 30*24*60*60=2592000 secs. Now if u r actually using a broadband connection of 512kbps, your effective download is limited to 65-70 kbps (1/8th of the bandwidth). Even if you keep your machine switched on for the whole month you'll still be able to download only *2592000*70/8= 22,680,000. kb= 21.629 GB*.
> 
> So it appears that you Sir have just lied..



Fixed that. You forgot to convert 70 kilobits per second to kilobytes per second.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Who's your ISP? I'll be happy to get the Rs 700 plan or a higher one. I usually download 20-30 GB per day on an average (college's network).



that's not my isp.. I was replying to thread title.. that no current plans are not fair.  this should be the ideal plan for 2014 and should be adopted by every isp airtel/bsnl..
this plan will be fair to both user and company... currently airtel has 2mbps till 9gb then 512 for 600-700 rs .. the fup should be raised this year to 30gb minimum 



Luffy said:


> Fixed that. You forgot to convert 70 kilobits per second to kilobytes per second.



no you did it wrong the earlier calculation by deb poblin was right..

70*60*60*24*30

divide this by 1024 2 times 

 70*60*60*24*30/1024/1024
= 173.03 gb


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2014)

Fastest broadband speed of 1.4 Tbps recorded in London test - Internet | ThinkDigit News

   

 for Indian ISPs


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 24, 2014)

Yaar somebody tell Mr.Kejriwal to do something about this partiality . Other cities are having better internet facilities at cheaper rates .


----------



## amjath (Jan 24, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Yaar somebody tell Mr.Kejriwal to do something about this partiality . Other cities are having better internet facilities at cheaper rates .



he is busy about bharti issue


----------



## Prashmith (May 13, 2014)

My friend paid 5k for a 4mbps connection where the download never exceeds 2 Mbps saying it was best deal


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2014)

Do other countries have this lame FUP rules ?


----------



## Pasapa (May 14, 2014)

^yep, i once talked to an Aussie about his connection, he was pretty angry about the speeds after the fup limit (which was 200 GB)


----------



## ariftwister (May 14, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> ^yep, i once talked to an Aussie about his connection, he was pretty angry about the speeds after the fup limit (which was 200 GB)



200GB per month!? Well that's more than enough


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2014)

^^for me 100GB per month is enough


----------



## theterminator (May 15, 2014)

I pay Rs. 1000+ & get only 50 GB @2Mbps ,after that its upto 2Mbps FUP ..its an injustice!


----------



## amjath (May 15, 2014)

theterminator said:


> I pay Rs. 1000+ & get only 50 GB @2Mbps ,after that its upto 2Mbps FUP ..its an injustice!



I pay 850+ and 6gb @1mbps and after that 512kbps. That's Just super injustice. 
If u trigger a bsnl user, their whining gets louder and louder.


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 15, 2014)

I pay Rs 1100 for 40GB. Its the best deal here by MTS.


----------



## ankush28 (May 26, 2014)

Google Fiber gives 5Mbps connections for free(Not actually free $300 initial setup price)
This speed is sufficient for mostly every Indian, any comment on this?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 26, 2014)

Rs.1122 - 15 Mbps till 50GB .. 2 Mbps post FUP


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2014)

1Mbps throughout the day and 2Mbps for night time. For 700 bucks.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 26, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Google Fiber gives 5Mbps connections for free(Not actually free $300 initial setup price)
> This speed is sufficient for mostly every Indian, any comment on this?



The speed isn't the problem, but the FUP is.

Even 30MBps connection is useless if the cap of 50 GB is implemented along with it.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> The speed isn't the problem, but the FUP is.
> 
> Even 30MBps connection is useless if the cap of 50 GB is implemented along with it.



Hmm...so u want 500GB FUP with a 30MBps connection


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 26, 2014)

Guys please mention your ISP and plan also as it may be helpful to a lot of people. I'm using BSNL EVDO's UL750 plan with no FUP and I usually get around 1Mbps.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 26, 2014)

mine is 380 bucks per month (Cable Internet) Unlimited for 256 Kbps(Kilobits per second)for general browsing and 2-10 MBps (Megabytes per second) for locally seeded files.
so, if a file is locally seeded, its awesome but for general use, its very slow, thought it justifies as I pay just 380 bucks per month. 
previously i had BSNL broadband 625 unlimited 256 Kbps, it never gave above 30KBps download speed. which i think is NOT at all reasonable.

- - - Updated - - -



ankush28 said:


> Google Fiber gives 5Mbps connections for free(Not actually free $300 initial setup price)
> This speed is sufficient for mostly every Indian, any comment on this?



yes. awesome. 
but is it available in Kolkata ?

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> ^^for me 100GB per month is enough



me 2
100 GB is sufficient enough.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> me 2
> 100 GB is very good .
> but for how much ?


1Mbps @650 smartdna broadband (no FUP)
and youtube,gmail etc (i.e google servers are directly coupled which gives me 1Mbps download speed/streaming)


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 26, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> 1Mbps @650 smartdna broadband (no FUP)
> and youtube,gmail etc (i.e google servers are directly coupled which gives me 1Mbps download speed/streaming)



where ?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> where ?



Mumbai


----------



## beingGamer (May 27, 2014)

The ISPs are smart..
if they give you fast internet, then they have less download limit -> so once you taste the speed, you keep doing it and exceed your limit hugely and have to pay for that excess downloads.

on the other hand they give slower internet with unlimited download limits, for relatively higher price.


I remember, when i was new to internet, got a MTNL triband.. and the first month bill was 5000/- 
speed was 512 kbps, 4 gb free/month and 1 Rs/MB for exceeded amounts of download.


----------



## .jRay. (May 27, 2014)

The fastest i ever had is 2Mbps. Please tell me how good is 10+Mbps


----------



## Flash (May 27, 2014)

anikkket said:


> on the other hand they give slower internet with unlimited download limits, for relatively higher price.


Exactly. 
BSNL plans still has 4GB limit for certain plans, and beyond that the speed will be 256kbps.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 27, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> The fastest i ever had is 2Mbps. Please tell me how good is 10+Mbps


actually, it feels like i'm the king of the universe 
PS: speedtest in sig


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 27, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> The fastest i ever had is 2Mbps. Please tell me how good is 10+Mbps



I have 15Mbps but I want 50Mbps at 15Mbps rate.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 27, 2014)

Wrong question! The correct question is, are PRICES of a internet connection reasonable in India? (for most middle class)
Or Is cost of internet reasonable to an individual in India? this individual being a middle class person..some income bracket.. the majority.. whatever.

The cost of internet in India you ask ? Well then....
Cost of internet in India is huge... instead of getting poor people out of poverty money is being dumped by government on the internet infrastructure! Sure it creates lots of opportunities for middle class and helps improve economy greatly. But it does nothing to solve poverty, hunger and all other issues that India faces. That money can be spent to resolve these issues.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2014)

you are completely wrong.govt spends almost nothing on internet infrastructure in India & it doesn't even need to.all it needs to do is either privatize bsnl or allow private players access to bsnl landline network to provide internet services for a fee & the condition of internet will improve significantly but unfortunately indian politicians are not that far-sighted to realize the importance of internet in today's time.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2014)

A nice chart I found online 
*i.imgur.com/4jZMiVU.png

Source


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2014)

^^I have used 1Mbps connection and downloaded 6~7.5GB per day


----------



## Anorion (Aug 7, 2014)

[MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] that's a great chart. Allows you to calculate how many [strike]days[/strike] hours FUP gets over in. 

So, let's look at some of the best plans available

MTNL has Fibre Thrill 6000 that gives you 100 Mbps upto 500 GB and 2 Mbps after that. Going by the chart above, you will hit FUP in 12 hours 
BSNL has Fibro ULD 16999 that gives you 100 Mbps upto 200 GB and 2 Mbps after that. Again, you will hit FUP in like less than 5 hours. 
Airtel has Fibrenet 100GB that gives you 100 Mbps upto 100 GB and 512 Kbps after that. You will hit FUP in 2.5 hours. 


MTNL chargers Rs. 2050, BSNL chargers Rs. 16999 and Airtel 5999 for those plans

I am not going to even try to make sense of that price disparity 

having a hard time trying to figure out what kind of usage scenarios these plans were made for.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 7, 2014)

Anorion said:


> having a hard time trying to figure out what kind of usage scenarios these plans were made for.



Maybe, "lets screw up noob consumers" scenario? Nice analysis you had done there. 
I think this chart should be framed and gifted to all the CEO's of ISP's.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2014)

BTW my monthly average consumption is about 100-125 Gigs only. many times I don't even hit my FUP . Just last month I changed to 50mbps connection but had to settle for 75GB FUP as 100 gig one was available for 3 monthly billing cycle. I will top up additional data if needed.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 9, 2014)

Cost of internet is _extremely reasonable_ here in India. I just pay Rs.22500 per annum for 1.8 mbps unlimited, BSNL. How can it be more reasonable? This is just 2014, internet services have just started.



Spoiler



Mother****er


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 9, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Cost of internet is _extremely reasonable_ here in India. I just pay Rs.22500 per annum for 1.8 mbps unlimited, BSNL. How can it be more reasonable? This is just 2014, internet services have just started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I pay Rs.13560 per annum for 15MBPS 60GB FUP 2MBPS post FUP unlimited, Beam Fiber. How can it be reasonable? 
I want FUP of at least 100GB and 6MBPS post FUP speed. I hope that happens soon...



Spoiler



Stupid Buggers


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2014)

@itthehappy,which bsnl plan gives 1.8mbps unlimited for 22500 per year.


----------



## seamon (Aug 10, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> @itthehappy,which bsnl plan gives 1.8mbps unlimited for 22500 per year.



I think ULD 2799 when paying in advance.

I pay 33588 per annum for it.


----------



## Inceptionist (Aug 10, 2014)

Another question we should ask is this 'is internet service acceptable in India'?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 10, 2014)

We all doing something about this 

BSNL vs Private ISPs (Initial Test) | Manpreet's Journal


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2014)

just saw this in reddit. 
*i.imgur.com/hLy0IbM.png

So I am not affiliated with any university... just a private citizen of Norway. (Steam download overview in comments) : pcmasterrace


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2014)

Anorion said:


> We all doing something about this
> 
> BSNL vs Private ISPs (Initial Test) | Manpreet's Journal


I tried to post there but the posting failed I think, here it is:

*ISP:* Pacenet Meghbela Private Limited - Meghbela Cable & Broadband Services Pvt. Ltd 
(Plans are not updated in website)
*Connection type:* Copper(RJ45)
*Your plan name:* PMPL_POWER(plans are not uniform, different plans in different localities).
*Plan price:* 1,250/- incl taxes
*FUP (if any):* None
*Pre FUP speed:* 1Mbps
*Post FUP speed:* 1Mbps
*SpeedTest:* *www.speedtest.net/result/3680491408.png
*PingTest:* *www.pingtest.net/result/103758404.png
*Screenshots:* PMPL_SPEED_TEST_10_AUG_2014 - Imgur
*Note:* My ISP has peering, torrent connections among local users are uncapped and can hit 10MBps easily, they also have a server(actually a dozen of them), which cache torrent content and those torrents can be downloaded at 2-3MBps.
Also most popular files like youtube videos/softwares in filehippo are cached as well, as long as you are using http, not https, the connections are intercepted and files are downloaded very fast.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 11, 2014)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] : As you are using Meghbala, how is the stability of the connection? Still deviates in rainy season (thunderstorms, lightning etc)? Say if I need the connection anytime in a month, is there any reliability of that?

And I never understood this local peering thing. Say I am downloading a movie (English mostly) will that come under that cache thingy and I will get fast speed?


----------



## DDIF (Aug 11, 2014)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION], mate can you try again, I was updating the contents and that was why there were errors.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] : As you are using Meghbala, how is the stability of the connection? Still deviates in rainy season (thunderstorms, lightning etc)? Say if I need the connection anytime in a month, is there any reliability of that?
> 
> And I never understood this local peering thing. Say I am downloading a movie (English mostly) will that come under that cache thingy and I will get fast speed?


Its good, atleast in my location, the connection mainly depends on your cable operator.

If the movie you are downloading is popular you'll get btcache server. If its being downloaded by someone within the same ISP you'll get local peering, i.e direct transfer at 10MBps or similar.


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 10, 2014)

I've never understood why this is such a big problem for the government or the IT sector to solve.
The minimum bandwidth was increased to 256kbps recently I believe but it makes no difference.
Compare the government owned ISP's and any random private ISP , the difference in cost and bandwidth is huge.
I hope we have a major revolution to change this here in India, whose majority of people are online at some given point of time.


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2014)

To be precise, Internet in india is . . . .

*www.myindiapictures.com/pictures/up1/2012/06/internet-suffering-funny-english.jpg


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 25, 2015)

all due to politics...


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 18, 2015)

Cost and Speed of broadband is not all reasonable in India. I have 1 Mbps UL plan and I'll download abt 200 GB per month costs ₹1445/month, I need an UL internet of atleast 100 Mbps upload and 25 Mbps upload to suit my needs. I can pay about ₹5000 per month but non of the ISPs providing this plan


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Cost and Speed of broadband is not all reasonable in India. I have 1 Mbps UL plan and I'll download abt 200 GB per month costs ₹1445/month, I need an UL internet of atleast 100 Mbps upload and 25 Mbps upload to suit my needs. I can pay about ₹5000 per month but non of the ISPs providing this plan



How much is your data requirement?


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 19, 2015)

RCuber said:


> How much is your data requirement?



I need abt 400 GB upload and 1.5 TB download required


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 19, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Cost and Speed of broadband is not all reasonable in India. I have 1 Mbps UL plan and I'll download abt 200 GB per month costs ₹1445/month, *I need an UL internet of atleast 100 Mbps upload and 25 Mbps upload* to suit my needs. I can pay about ₹5000 per month but non of the ISPs providing this plan



If its upload then when will u download
and 5k is very costly i.e 5x12 = 60k per annum


----------



## amjath (Feb 19, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I need abt 400 GB upload and 1.5 TB download required


First You need at least 30tb of HDD stacked in your tower.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 19, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I need abt 400 GB upload and 1.5 TB download required



Look for the SME/Business Plans


----------



## RCuber (Feb 19, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I need abt 400 GB upload and 1.5 TB download required



I don't think any company will be willing to give you that for Rs. 5000. check Business Plans

- - - Updated - - -

BTW a true 8 Mbps UL connection will get you 2.2 TB of data per month. so check corporate connection. Refer Original Post to know how I got this info.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 19, 2015)

RCuber said:


> BTW a true 8 Mbps UL connection will get you 2.2 TB of data per month. so check corporate connection. Refer Original Post to know how I got this info.


Serously 2.2TB of data per month is overkill..what will person do with so much of data


----------



## RCuber (Feb 19, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Serously 2.2TB of data per month is overkill..what will person do with so much of data



Actually I am just answering his query on how he can get the required bandwidth. What the user does with this information or his data is none of my concern


----------



## mitraark (Feb 19, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Cost and Speed of broadband is not all reasonable in India. I have 1 Mbps UL plan and I'll download abt 200 GB per month costs ₹1445/month, I need an UL internet of atleast 100 Mbps upload and 25 Mbps upload to suit my needs. I can pay about ₹5000 per month but non of the ISPs providing this plan



Thankfully the concept of peering is enabling many users to download massive amounts of Data. The users of our ( and some other ) ISPs like Wishnet, Alliance broadband lets us download at speeds upto 100mbps from other seeders of same  ISP, and upto 40 mbps from a cache server of their own which caches popular sites like Youtube, Filehippo, ..etc and torrents

I have 4mbps internet which enables 500KB/s download, I am able to download upto 35 GB in 24 hours, and watch 720p video without lag on YouTube, so even if I get 4mbps at Rs. 1000 I think almost all users will be content in India.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Feb 26, 2015)

MTNL loves to 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/GOfU3FH.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2015)

The cost is reasonable only for a few cities like here:

*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...n-hyderabad-introduces-1gb-email-account.html


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mr.Kickass said:


> MTNL loves to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 27, 2015)

I give 12000 p.a. for 1mbps UL no FUP, from a local netwala. MTNL has a similar plan with landline connectivity and a few free calls costs 11988 p.a., but the service and the downtimes and even ping problems. NOT REASONABLE! 
I saw a video of UNBOX THERAPY and they were in a hotel, and they were panicking of the 3mbps wifi there, well at least they had wi-fi in india? CRAP!


----------



## RogerD (Mar 2, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Home user broadband is not good in India (1:8 or 1:10 ratio they provide)
> but Dedicated Broadband is good (which we see only in corporate companies)



Absolutely true until we are provided with a dedicated link we'll not be able to get good speed.
Well what i can say India is evolving at a pretty good rate, since in most of the Metropolitan Cities 3G speeds are ruling over Line providers.
But if i talk abt other places than yeah, speed is not that much good and India really need to work a lot in establishing better BTS towers.
They say that they are going to make our country full of 4G, and they don't think over a matter that even now they are not able to provide 3G facilities throughout the country.
Hope things work out soon....coz not every layman can afford a dedicated BB server.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 2, 2015)

after I switched to 4G my 3G speeds are pathetic. I hardly get 1mbps


----------



## Adarsh_Gujurati (Apr 10, 2015)

I had to switch to 5net's Upto 10Mbps unlimited planfrom MTNL's 8mbps FUP:28 GB plan, and guess what? They are of same price. I do not have a TV connection so my family requires a lot of bandwidth and it is pretty good. 
Also Govt ISP's are scammers, they are complete rip offs. Compare ACT's Fibernet plan with BSNL's fiber net plans.


----------



## doomgiver (May 17, 2015)

not only does india have sh!t-tier internet, we also have one of the highest costs.

India ranked lowly 130 in Ookla's average Internet download speed index - Tech2

TL;DR :

India is currently ranked at the 130th position with an average download speed of 4.18Mbps (LOLWAT?)

This places the country lower down the chain when compared to the average download speed in Nigeria, standing at 5.14Mbps or Nepal, which stands at 4.92Mbps //Mod Edit: Please control your sentiments.

Still have a long way to go. The top five positions in terms of download speeds went to Hong Kong at 71.22Mbps, Singapore at 52.75Mbps, Romania at 50.26Mbps, South Korea at 47.20Mbps and Sweden at 42.35Mbps. (WTB swede wife)

Afghanistan, Malawi, Benin and Gambia ranked at the bottom of the Index with average download speeds of 1.13Mbps, 1.16 Mbps, 1.21Mbps, 1.36Mbps and 1.46 Mbps respectively.  (how do ****** even GET internet there?!!? via camels? lol) 

India ranked 55th in terms of cost per Mbps, standing at $11.27 (Rs 700 approx) but ranked 61st when taking into account the GDP per capita. (GG. people can buy 2 pizzas for the cost of 1 Mbps connection. bet it has 5 GB FuP tho. f that.)


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2015)

> This places the country lower down the chain when compared to the average download speed in Nigeria, standing at 5.14Mbps or Nepal, which stands at 4.92Mbps //Mod edit



thats incredibly racist of you


----------



## Vyom (May 17, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> thats incredibly racist of you



And for that he gets an infraction.


----------



## doomgiver (May 17, 2015)

Vyom said:


> And for that he gets an infraction.



oh come on byom, you know whats gonna happen in irc now.

guy cant even make a joke anymore /rant

EDIT: my sentiments are under control, cant say the same for my racism 
@neverain : its only a joke, bro! like, you wanna tell me that you read "mountain chinks", and didnt even smile a bit?


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2015)

doomgiver said:


> not only does india have sh!t-tier internet, we also have one of the highest costs.
> 
> India ranked lowly 130 in Ookla's average Internet download speed index - Tech2
> 
> ...



I have to pay almost Rs.1500 for 1Mbps and on top that the cost of 3G data @ 150 bucks for 1GB. and talking about racism :
*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/190330-bsnl-why-not-other-circle.html

grated they can't implement it at once in all of the circles but they should have announced that they will eventually introduce it nationwide but they did not . To me it feels like racist at-least. But who gives really a damn about general people like me. No one but me myself !


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2015)

I think quality of  Internet should be included in the basic fundamental development of a country .. who else agrees ? (high five)


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 23, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I think quality of  Internet should be included in the basic fundamental development of a country .. who else agrees ? (high five)


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2015)

Bump!!


----------



## amjath (Nov 30, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Bump!!


Why did you bump it. You will see an obvious answer "No"


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2015)

obvious no


----------

